# Pale feather turkey pics



## CrowBill (Dec 5, 2004)

Was fortunate enought to get these pics, first smokey grey that I've seen.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice! :coolgleam


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing! 

Have one in my area that I'm eyeballing too! :coolgleam


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Smokey and a bearded hen together, right? I think hen #2 in the first pic might be sporting some facial hair, or maybe its just me. Cool pics btw, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CrowBill (Dec 5, 2004)

Ieatantlers said:


> Smokey and a bearded hen together, right? I think hen #2 in the first pic might be sporting some facial hair, or maybe its just me. Cool pics btw, thanks for sharing.


I looked at the pics more closely and couldnt be sure if it a beard or if that was some grass, but the Smokey Gray appears to be bearded. Check this one out


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice catch


----------



## jtmethod125 (May 23, 2007)

That's an awesome sight! Great pics =D


----------

